# 2008: A Year for Family Worship



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2008)

2008: A Year for Family Worship -- Rick Phillips


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jan 24, 2008)

*Amen to Family Worship!*

By God's grace, we have now been doing family worship every night from 7-8 for a couple of years. It has become our family's favorite time of the day and has helped me as I lead my family as a shepherd. I would highly encourage this discipline and practice.


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 24, 2008)

Just this week I listened to a reading of JH Merle D'Aubigne's Family Worship. To say I was stunned is an understatement. It cut me to shreds. I came home and found the text and am in the process of making audio CD's to distribute to as many men who are willing to put their hand out to take it. 

We are soon to have our 4th grandson. I could literally beg their father to establish this practice. It is THE foundational element missing from the homes of almost everyone I know, including my own. Isn't that some sad commentary?

If you haven't already heard this, it is available on SermonAudio. 

Please pray for me in my active repentance and for the results that will certainly follow!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are some family worship resources that may be of interest:

Church of Scotland, Directory for Family Worship
J.H. Merle D’Aubigne, _Family Worship_
Joel Beeke, _Family Worship_
F. Nigel Lee, _Daily Family Worship_
Kerry Ptacek, _Family Worship: Biblical Basis, Historical Reality, Current Need_
Robert Murray M'Cheyne, Bible Reading Plan
Articles on Family Worship from the Free Grace Broadcaster of Mt. Zion Bible Church, Summer 2004


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 24, 2008)

hehe. I read Rick Phillips and thought Rick Warren, I was suprised to see a good teaching from him, but then I realized "nope its not Rick Warren".


----------



## Augusta (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is a direct link to the Sermon Audio reading of the Essay on family worship by J.H. Merle D’Aubigne. Family Worship

I can second the recommendation. A wonderful little essay to encourage parents to guide their children in the Christian life.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2008)

J.W. Alexander, _Thoughts on Family Worship_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2008)

_Family Worship: A Series of Prayers, with Doctrinal and Practical Remarks on Passages of Sacred Scripture For Every Morning and Evening Throughout the Year; Adapted to Services of Domestic Worship by 180 clergymen of the Church of Scotland_ (HT: Todd Pedlar)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2008)

John L. Girardeau, _A Sermon on Family Religion_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 28, 2008)

Family Worship and Unattentive Children


----------

